# B12 Guage cluster swap help!!



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, so i read the posts about u guys swaping your guages, so i went down to the local wrecking yard and found a Sentra XE, it had a guage with a tach, along with some other goodies . Anyway, after i read your posts about the swap, i went out to try to install the new guage. I got a little confused about the wiring. Did you guys cut your old white and black contact plugs off and just splice the wires together? 

The new guage has different color wires, so that is where i am hitting the speed bump... do I match up the wires EXACTLY, or just kinda guesstimate? Like, heres a white wire with a green stripe, and match it up to the yellow wire with a green stripe...

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

P.S.
I already read the other posts on this, and couldnt make any sense of them.... I am not a wiring genius like a bunch of you guys, lol....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok, check it outall of your wires are the sameas the other cluster's wires but they're just rearanged. As a matter of fact you have two yellow wores that are extra from your cluster. DON"T cut any wires. You can pop the wires from the connectorsusing a small screw driver. Try it on the new cluster's wires before you damage your connector. One advise - if you decide to do the swap do it one wire at a time. You must match every wire with the same colour wire. Start with the black connector. It doesen't have anything to do with the tach. Get the oil and all other sensors working and after that do the tach. THe tach has 4 wires: 
1 - red/white - tach signal conection
2 - black/green - ground
3 - green - light
4 - yellow/black - power source

Hope this helps Finallall.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

only if you can tell me where they go and how to pop them out! also i dont have any red/white ones on the black one, only green/red, and there is a green/black wire on both the white and black plugs...nm i just figured out how to pop em out..and its ok to mix and match the wires from the other plugs? like white can go to black and black into white?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

DOH! This is where a wiring diagram would come in handy. Unfortunately, I only have the diagram you need on CD and can't extract the image from the program. 

Of course it sounds much more simple than my J30 swap. Had to cut all the wires, scrounge some plugs from a junkyard...maximas, stanzas, and a G20...and even "modify" one plug.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok the wires have to be the same colour. If you mix them up noothing will work. Each golden line on the back of the clusters should have a name on it like 'tach' or 'temp'. See if you can match the wires that way. Each wire must go to the thing it's suppose to controll. Your car is a b12 nissan?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well im done with mostly all the swaping, i just did color for color and hole in the plug for hole in the plug..some wires went from the old white to the new black and some old black into the new white, not many though..now im stuck...ive got several wires left...here are the wires and thier origons:

Old White:
1 - Blue, Solid
2 - Yellow/Green or Green/Yellow
3 - Yellow w/ Brown Spots

New White:
1 - Red/White or White/Red w/ Spots
2 - Yellow, Solid

Old Black:
1 - Red/Black or Black/Red
2 - Yellow w/ Brown Spots

New Black: 
1 - Blue w/ Pink Spots
2 - Black/Red or Red/Black
3 - Green/Black or Black/Green

I'm Very Lost at this Point, o and if i tried to match by the diagram on the back of the guage cluster i got VERY confused because color matching doesnt match the diagram matching!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

OK plug it in and let me know what works. Also turn the lights on and check if all your lights are working. 

New Black: 
1 - Blue w/ Pink Spots - pull this one out. You don't need it
2 - Black/Red or Red/Black - This the tach wire. See the old forums 
to see where this wire is hooked up to. It's a connector by 
the battery close to the fender. 
3 - Green/Black or Black/Green - this is your light wire. Hook it up 
to another similar color wire on the white connector.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Old Black:
1 - Red/Black or Black/Red - ?
2 - Yellow w/ Brown Spots - This wire is for the tach power. Take a speakers wire and hook it up to the fuse box - the cig lighter switch. It's the second one from the top left to right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Old White:
1 - Blue, Solid - ?
2 - Yellow/Green or Green/Yellow - ?
3 - Yellow w/ Brown Spots - This wire you don't need. Just tape it with some electric wire. The rest of the wires should match.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry Old Black:
1 - Red/Black or Black/Red - ?
2 - Yellow w/ Brown Spots - This wire is NOT for the tach power. This wire you don't need. Just tape it with some electric wire. The rest of the wires should match.

New Black: You should have a yellow/black wire - This wire is for the tach power. Take a speakers wire and hook it up to the fuse box - the cig lighter switch. It's the second one from the top left to right.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey,not to get in your way but well you got your cluster out change the reg. on the back of your cluster... it's about 36 usd. and it's worth it ...it's only time before it goes...a common thing with this cluster...style.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, what about the new white? and i had 2 yellow/black wires, they both pluged into the new black plug with holes to spare...also where is the regulator at? the odometer i got only had 150,000 miles on it, it should be fine for awhile..and the wires with the question marks...what about those? you dont know? should i just leave them out? the new white plug had:

1 - red/white wire
2 - yellow solid wire


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

update:

ok the new black one is pretty much all taken care of, except the fact about the yellow/black wire your talking about, there were two of them on the old cluster and two on the new one..i just changed color for color and now both yellow/black ones are in the new black plug..

next we still have the question on the new white plug with the two wires what are those for? the red/white and solid yellow..

than with the old white one, you had a ? mark on two, the blue and the yellow/green one, you said the yellow w/ spots was not needed...there is also a yellow w/ spots on the old black one...so what should i do with these wires? leave them?

as far as the old black one, i still got two left, the yellow w/ spots and the red/black one, that doesn't go where there black red one was on the new plug does it? and so what do i with the two of them? cut em and leave em?

lastly, what do i connect the black/red wire to on the coil? there are two wires, turqoise and black or something, i thought i read somewhere it was the turqoise one, that right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

New plug:
Red white is for the tach signal.
Yellow is for the power for the tach

The yellow with black wires on the old black and white are not needed. Just tape them up and leave them alone.

OK you need to match all the wires by colors. The wires that will be left unswapped are:

Old White - 1 yellow/black 

Old Black - 1 yellow/black 

New White - 1 - blue - don't need it
1 - red/white - tach connection
1 - green/black - light source
1 - black/something - ground
1 - yellow/black - the power source for the tach - Take a speakers wire and hook it up to the fuse box - the cig lighter fuse. It's the second one from the top left to right. It should be a blue 10.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what do i plug the red/white and the yellow up to from the new white? does the red/white one plug into the black plug? if so i know which hole, but than where does the red/green one go? cuzz i already swaped the red/green one from the old plug because the color matched...or does the red/white one lead else where?

now i dont need the yellow/black wires?

i tapped the green/black into the other one...all the black ones are tapped together..

and i never had a yellow/black wire on the new white..only a yellow one...

after all this, can you take off yoru guage and tell me what color goes in what hole? i think i may have messed one up...not sure tho..start with black top left...??


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok man this all aint working, you now have me more confused than ever! 

the colors dont match what the back of the guage cluster says and you've changed what you said most of the wires do several times now witch has got me so mixed up  you said before that the black/red wire off the new black plug goes to the coil, so than why would the red/white wire now do that? where also does it plug into? if it is the tach, than its on the wrong side of the plug when pluged in, because by the guage specs, its shows that the wire should plug into the reverse side...where another wire, that i color matched from before...also if i look at the plugs and the guage cluster i dont have all my turn signals...

i need you to check the plugs and go over color for slot and that is only way i can get to match. i am way to deep in the project and i no longer know which color went where on the old plugs, i cant go back now, so please please help!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Took some screen shots of the diagram, first image is bigger view of the with-tach wires. Second image is a wider view of the whole page.

http://www31.brinkster.com/myb11baby/tachdiag.htm


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

geez myetball, do i look like a wireing genious to you?    in fact i picked up a haynes today, and what you said finallall is starting to make sense, a few wires needed adjustments but for the most part, all was right...i got the red/white going to coil but im not sure where on the coil it goes, there seems to be alot of places it can go, im just not sure where and how the the wire gets spliced into it...i got the yellow wire going to the fuse box, #20 amp fuse, wipers...and its all ground out anyways, after i figure out the coil part im start it up and pray it works...so if anyone knows how to tap it into the coil id be most grateful...and sorry for giving you a hard time before final, i was just at my wits end...too many little wires with differnt colors can really screw someone up if you know what i mean. or was that the drugs i took...hmm..neway, just need that coil placement that would be perfect. thanks for all the help guys and pray with me it works!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

another question, i plugged the plugs in, but did not snap them closed, and turned on the ignitiion and the guage cluster did not respond to anything...do the plugs that go into the back of the cluster have to be snapped shut? is that nessecary for the cluster to work?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok i snaped em shut, attatched the cluster and there seems only to be a few problems...1) the turn signals arnt working, but hazzards are, 2) the light that comes on when you turn your brights on only comes on when you pull the lever back temproarily, but not when you turn yoru brights on permanatly, 3) the oil light or oil warning light doesnt come on, and 4) the tach still needs to be hooked up so i can test the speedo and tach..

checking with the hanyes manual, the wires for the turn signals are all correct, but i found nothing in the book related to oil warning light, or bright light thingie


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Check your PM


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

This is how your plug sockets should be organized as you look
at the back or you speedo. This corresponds to the diagram I
posted for you.


This is the plug on the right side of the cluster as you look at it from the back. The old one had 10 pins while the new one has 12.
Plug#1 Non-Tach.....................Tach (A9 Not Used)
C10 C5...................................A12.A11.A10.A9.A8.A7
C9 C4.....................................A6..A5...A4..A3..A2.A1
C8 C3.....................................
C7 C2.....................................
C6 C1.....................................
.............................................


This is the left plug as you look at the back of the cluster.
Plug#2 Non-Tach.....................Tach.........(B15,B17 not used)
D23 D16..................................B24 B23 B22 B21 B20 B19
D21 D15..................................B18 B17 B16 B15 B14 B13
D20 D14..................................
D19 D13..................................
D18 D12..................................
D17 D11..................................



Non-Tach...............................................Tach
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Plug#1
C1-Blu/Grn..............................................B23-Blu/Grn=Oil pressure switch to oil warning light
C2-LtGrn/Blk............................................A5-LtGrn/Blk=Diode to warning lights...startup bulb test
C3-Ylw/Grn.............................................A2-Ylw/Grn=Seatbelt timer to warning light
C4-Grn/Blk..............................................A7-Grn/Black=Illumination +
C5-Blk/Red..............................................A8-Blk/Red=Illumination -
C6-Yellow...............................................A4-Yellow=Ignition Power from Fuse #11
C7-Gry/Blu..............................................A11-Gry/Blu=Left turn signal
C8-Gry/Red.............................................A12-Gry/Red=Right turn signal
C9-Red/Grn.............................................B13-Red/Grn=ECU to Check Engine light
C10-Black...............................................A1-Black=Ground


Plug#2
D11,D21-Blk.............................................B16,B24-Blk=Ground
D12-Ylw/Red............................................A6-Ylw/Red=Fuel Gauge input
D13-Ylw/Grn.............................................B14-Ylw/Grn=Temp Sensor Input
D14-Yellow=Ignition Power from Fuse#11.......No corresponding wire on with tach harness
D15-Not Used
D16-Not Used
D17-Wht/Grn............................................B22-Wht/Grn=High beam indicator
D18-Wht/Red............................................A3-Wht/Red=Alternator to Charge Warning Light
D19-Not Used
D20-Ylw/Blk..............................................B18-Ylw/Blk=Speed sensor signal to ECU
D23-Not used

The following wires are required for the with tach cluster but may not present on the without tach harness.
.................................................................A10-Red/Wht=To Coil through resistor to Blk/Red wire on coil.
.................................................................B19-Blk=Ground
.................................................................B20-Grn/Blk=Tied to A7 for Illumination +
.................................................................B21-Blk/Red=Tied to A8 for Illumination -

NOTE: The only wire unique to the tach is the Red/Wht. The power and ground for the tach are supplied through the cluster.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i dont understand what the b23 and all that means?? what side do i start on? how do i know which side is which? im guan have a herneia looking at this..i just need to know what plug hole the oil warning light, the bright premanent light and the turn signals are on..


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I cleaned it up so it's more readable.

Take a few minutes to read it.....maybe take some Tylenol first....or drink a couple beers. And you need the Ylw/Blk, it provides the ECU with vehicle speed data so it can manage your engine systems.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

whats the difference between plug #1 and plug #2? i have a black and white one...when im looking at the plugs or speedo from the rear, what side do i start on? top or bottom? do i work my way across than start at beggining of next row? or do i go from top to bottom left to right or whatever?

update on cluster...mostly everything works now...my bright light comes on, my tach works rather well, but i think its off a bit, maybe by 500, im not sure...it idels around 1000 i think. next my speedo works, but its off by at least 10mph, especially when i can shift into 2nd at 30mph...is there a fix for this?

lastly, my turn signals still dont work, nothing inside or out, and the oil light still dont turn on when i simply turn the key, not to start...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i may be able to figure it out from the wire colors so ill give it a try...any input on last questions might be needed though  thanks a ton myetball


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

o myetball i dont get this, is a1-6 on the top and bottom half of the white plug? than a7-12 on the other half top and bottom?

than b13-20 on another half and b21-24 on the other?if this is right...than it looks like somethings will be off...ill try it that way...what about the wires that are plugged in but arnt mentioned above? leave thme out or can i leave them in? also from what i read above i dont need to have a wire run from the tach or whatever to the fuse box? and i dont have any solid yellow ones on the old harness, they have spots on them, am i to assume those are the yellow ones being refered to?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well i got it all alligned like you said, and either im starting from wrong end or something...but its still the same, i think the mph are still off, the oil light dont come on and the turn signals dont work, im guan need to know where to start and what way to go on the plugs, that might be my problem.

also there are only two green/black plugs so how can a7 and a8 have a green/black wire when b20 also needs a green/black?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Plug 1 (A1-12) should be on the right....plug 2 (B13-24) on the left. Are they aligned up/down or left right?

For the right plug, A1 is ground, next to that should be A2 (seatbelt warning), next to that A3 (Charge wng), then A4 (IGN), A5 (bulb test input), A6 (fuel). 

The other row on the right plug will be A7-12, Illumination+, Illumination -, blank, tach input, left trn, right trn.

A7 is Grn/Blk while A8 is Blk/Red. You'll have to run a jumper from A7 to B20 and A8 to B21.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, than A7-12 is on the bottom row of plug 1 correct?

if that is right than i have that part complete, according to the diagram on the back of the cluster.

also thats what i thought should be done and did that today, with the blk/red and grn/blk wires...

so how about the black plug or plug 2? where does b13 start? bottom left, or bottom right? maybee top left or right? than what apttern does it follow? is it side to side like a typwritter?

if plug #1 is correct than why dont i get turn signals? and is there a fix for the speedo?

also, there were two yellow wires, one that went to plug 1 and plug 2 of the origional plugs. for plug 2 i need to use one of them, which one should i use? the one from plug 1 or 2? 

than theres the ylw/blk wire needed on b18, there are two of them spliced into one, does that esetially make them both the same wire?

also the oil light still doesnt turn on, i think ill live with that but it woud be nice...

lastly is there a fix to make the speedo and the tach correct? for soem reason their off, the tach may be right but the speedo for sure is off by at least 10mph...

thank you for all the help myetball, i cant tell you how much this is helping!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *ok, than A7-12 is on the bottom row of plug 1 correct?
> 
> **If A7 is marked Illumination and A12 is marked Rt Turn then YES.
> 
> ...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

how do you do those quotes?
_________________________________________________
than theres the ylw/blk wire needed on b18, there are two of them spliced into one, does that esetially make them both the same wire?

**Dunno, you should only have one. Maybe you can explain in more detail.________________________________________

ok, from the harness, there is a ylw/blk wire coming out, off of that there is another ylw/blk wire coming off of that.

where do i get a gear for my cable at..and wheres that located?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

also what is b19 and b24?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *how do you do those quotes?
> _________________________________________________
> than theres the ylw/blk wire needed on b18, there are two of them spliced into one, does that esetially make them both the same wire?
> 
> ...


So actually, there is only one Ylw/Blk wire that actually connects to the harness...the second one splits off the first down the line somewhere...right? If so, just hook it up to B18. That wire is speed sensor output to ECU so maybe there's something not in the diagram that is receiving speed sensor data also.

Nissan dealer....maybe the gear in your car is different than the one you got the cluster from...it's in the tranny where the cable goes in.

Check this out: http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/vbulletin225/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20021


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ouch so like where exactly is that? any pictures? i have no idea what that envoles...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, remove the speedo cable from the tranny. There should be a retaining bolt right next to where the cable attaches. Remove that bolt and the speedo pinion assembly should lift out. The gear you want to swap out it the one on the pinion assembly. You could just pull the pinion assy off the same type car you got the cluster from.

I would think they would all be the same unless there's a difference between manual and automatic.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

it was a manual like mine only i got a 4 spd and the one i got the guage off of was a 5spd.

i also made some pictures with notes on them .. heres the link to them..

http://community.webshots.com/album/70918981auWGCU

umm, still dont got the turn signals going...b16 is hooked up good and the three ground(black) wires are connected sturdily at the joint where they connect..


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *it was a manual like mine only i got a 4 spd and the one i got the guage off of was a 5spd.
> 
> **Well, see if you can get the speedo pinion from the 5spd
> 
> ...


**Well, looking at the schematic, the hazard lights are on the same circuit as the turn signals. There are 3 ground wires on the old setup and four on the new setup....make sure you run a jumper to the extra ground on the new setup.

It's time for some sleep....lemme know how it goes and we can tackle it some more on Saturday.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, right there with ya myet, make sure you get up bright and early cuzz we cant waste a minute of light  

excuse me a sec, but wha in the hell is a speedo pinion??!!! lol

ok so the fuel guage doesnt need one huh? if i take off those turqoise colored light things that go over the lights, will i get more lumination? and as far as i know...i only have 3 grounds so far...ill look over what you said goes where and see whats missing a black...and is this missing black, or ground going in the white one?


im glad you could read what i marked on those pics, i had no idea it was going to be so small and hard to read...hell it was hard to write too!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

WAKE UP MYETBALL!!! RISE AND SHINE BIG GUY!!! todays the day, i can feel it, lets get that guage cluster working so you can be hearald as the king of wireing!!!   and uhhh, it'd be great to drive again...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey myetball i posted a few more pictures..


http://community.webshots.com/album/70918981auWGCU


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't see any new pics. Did you get the 4 grounds hooked up?

A1, B16, B19, B24 are all ground.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

it takes afew minutes for the pics to show up...their there now...

i do have all the grounds hooked up...

i talked to the autostore guy, he said it may be a fuse, so i checked that...replaced it and it wasnt the problem,

so now ive got to run to a junkyard and pick up a new turn signal switch...he says that may be the problem..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well it wasnt the turn signal switch...so i guess its off to the electric guys on monday...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sorry to hear the turn signals aren't working. BTW, do you hear the flasher unit making noise when you have the turn signals on?

I'd get some extra bulbs to put in those spots where they are missing.

Try pulling the voltage regulator out of your old one, see what happens.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

you mean swapping them out? when i turn on my turn signals absolutly nothing happens, no clicks or flashes...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, maybe you got a bad turn signal flasher.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, trade one bad one for another..lol that woudl suck...probobly..i read in my hanes manual, which sucks ass btw, dont buy em, that it could be a short or something somewhere...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, if the flasher unit isn't tick-tocking when you activate the turn signals, it's either the flasher unit or the wiring from turn signal switch. The four ways use the same flasher so if they work it's a problem from the switch to the flasher.

Here's a good one....a while back my turn signals stopped working. Wracked my brain and tried everything....finally figured out my 2 yr old daughter was messing with the 4-way hazard switch and it wasn't fully in the OFF position...it was kinda halfway between off and on.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

believe me when i say this...but im scratching my head right now.....my only question about that is that i dont have the 4-ways on when i try the turn signals...or what i mean is that i dont have the part of the dash on that has the 4-way flasher on it..

now as far as the problem being between the switch and the flasher...where is it worng? what should i look for? and where? are there any fuses i should look for also?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Dude, the turn signals are wired through the 4-ways. You at least need to have the 4-way switch hooked up to use the turn signals. More specifically, POWER to activate the turn signals through the turn signal switch is routed through the 4-way switch. With the 4-way disconnected, you have no power to your turn signals.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

DOH!! its midnight, and now ive got to get my ass dressed just to go try it out!!! LOLOL!!! ill be back and let you know if it works, but im not expecting any miracles...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

MYETBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PRAISE JESUS!!!!! IT WORKS, IT REALLY WORKS!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

IM SO EXCITED, I COULD BUY YOU A BEER!!!!

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!

o hey, how about that speedo?! lol, lets get that working now, the xe is still at the yard and intact, what all do i need?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!! Half of me is jumping up and down and cheering...the left half I think.

The other half wants to drive to you house and pop you one in the back of the head. 

Try pulling the speedo pinion assy from the XE and putting it on your car. Send me an email and I'll send you a scan with a picture of the tranny and pinion.

Did you ever get the tach adjusted right?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well im thinking the tach is right...its hooked up to my coil and since thats teling me my rpms i can only guess its right...

wheres the speedo pinion? is that the thing that plugs into the back of the guage cluster and rolls the odometer?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Wait


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Wait a minute! You mean I can change the stock cluster from my 87 w/no tach to one with a tach? The wire harness supports it? I


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

You need to read and understand all four pages of this thread first. I was minutes away from calling Jeff Galulli (sp) to go and whack B12racer in the kneecaps...luckily he got it working just in the nick of time.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

LMAO...yeah this thread is probly the most detailed set of instructions you'll find!! 

hye myetball i need yoru adress so i can send you a beer!! whats yoru favorite brand? and what size?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

lol, myet .........i salute u, dog. u are the man among others on the boards . b12racer, im glad u got it straight and i hope to be doing the swap soon myself because my auto gxe has the exact same cluster w/tach. almost done with the 4 speed so having 3 b12s is going to be kinda hard.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, yoru lucky than man, yours will be all set up...damn, maybe i should have gone after a GXE cluster...duuuuh!!!

o well, prenty of time to kick myself in the a$$ in hell for that...

but yeah i can't say thanks enough for helpin Myetball!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Happy to help out fellow Sentra junkies.  We put so much time and effort into this thread I was worried it will eventually disappear. Not to worry, I copied it all to my hard drive. I'd hate to have to type it all again 

I pretty much gave up drinkin' but I'll take car parts


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey RacerX, maybe you could help with mine. I live in PDX too. Tigard or Foster U-Pull-It? What's your favorite? lol


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i prefer sunnyside, ive never seen more mint sentra...their damn near all complete and have near mint parts, if you want help we coudl arrange that, i would love to help with any b12 stuff locally, its very simple but its like sex for the first time...you just really have no idea what your doing!! lets hook up some time and go pull parts, drink some beers and put together soem b12's


----------

